# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  dreams of people, and then seeing the person

## awoke

^pretty shitty thread title, heh. whatever...

anyone ever have dreams about a person you havent seen in ages, only to see them in the very near future?
an ex-girlfriend of mine (oldschool, middle school era) was popping up in my dreams lately. havent seen her in maybe 5 years. ran into her tonight at a show. weird to dream about someone you havent seen in a long time, and then run into them a few days later.

----------


## Luminous

Yep! Here is my story:

May 17th is the national day here. On May 16th this year, I dreamt that I was with one of my old friends, who I hadn't seen in a couple of years, we have both been busy with school and work. In the dream, I was with her at a stable, with her new horse that she bought a year ago back then. But the horse was roan (white), and I know she is really bay colored. I got to ride the horse, and I had a good time. 

The following morning, my dad called me and told me that my friend (that I had dreamt about) wanted me to come to the stable with her that day to see and ride her horse. She didn't have my number, which is why she called him. I was shocked, surprised and very happy.  :smiley:  We went to the stable together, and during the visit there (I got to ride her horse, of course) I told her about the dream, but she didn't really seems surprised or anything. But she told me that her horse will turn roan in a year or so, because she is so young. 

Such experiences are weird.

----------


## awoke

^those details all being true is weeird. you basically predicted the future in your dream. nuts.

----------


## Luminous

> ^those details all being true is weeird. you basically predicted the future in your dream. nuts.



I like to call them coincidences...

----------


## awoke

lol, that was a hefty coincidence.

----------


## Luminous

> lol, that was a hefty coincidence.



Yes, it tends to happen.  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

Another explanation is that you remember the dream BECAUSE you see the person.  You could have had a hundred dreams of them in the time you hadn't seen them and only remember the one before you did see them.  People tend to ignore things which don't comply with something which seems amazing/supernatural.

----------


## lizmunchausen

wow that stables dream is insane, you must be psychic. 

i had this happen to me the other day. i had a dream in which there was a girl who was in my year, but i havent seen her for ages, because im at uni now. and i have never spoken to her- i dont know her at all.

i ran into her in a shop the next day. i walked past her, then glanced back because i suddenly remembered she was the girl who was in my dream. when i looked back she had also turned back and looked at me. that was weird seeing as we have never spoken during the two years we were in the same year.

----------


## Shaman

I had a dream which might come true sometime in the near future.  It started with me going to a random art class instead of health class 8th period in school.  I went in a room with a circular table and sat down, and a bunch of my friends were there so it was a cool class, i stayed for awhile.
So i told my good friend that he was in one of my dreams and i explained this one to him.  He was like: oh dude, do you have photography 8th period next semester? I realized i did and that the table in that room was circular, and he was like: "Oh cool cause there's a bunch of people in it-" and he started listing people who were all at the table in the dream.  So i have to wait and see if it's going to actually happen, but it's pretty wild; a prediction of good times in the future?  ::thumbup::

----------


## Luminous

> Another explanation is that you remember the dream BECAUSE you see the person.  You could have had a hundred dreams of them in the time you hadn't seen them and only remember the one before you did see them.  People tend to ignore things which don't comply with something which seems amazing/supernatural.



This is not really the case, I remembered it very vividly when I woke up, because it was lucid, and a vivid one, too. However, it was just a coincidence, I'm not psychic or anything. I do have coincidence dreams like this on occasions, but think about all the other dreams I do have that don't happen afterwards in real life.

----------


## tommo

Oh ok.  It may notapply to you but for a lot of dreams it can.
But also you're right, it's good to think in terms of numbers and chance sometimes.  Many people refuse to.

----------


## TinfoilStar

This happens to me frequently. Usually what will happen is I dream about someone I haven't seen in ages phoning me, and then the next day after I've woken up - surprise, there's my call. I don't really believe in coincidence all that much.

----------


## Vex Kitten

It had happened frequently to me. It happened just last week, I dreamed of a guy I used to go to school with. Hadn't seen him in ages and the day after that dream I saw him again.

----------


## tommo

ahhhh....  You don't believe in coincidence?
So you're one of those everything-happens-for-a-reason people....
How can you be so blind?
Some things are really strange but it doesn't mean that it's impossible unless it's because of some sort of supernatural being.

The flip of the coin.  Does two heads in a row mean a coincidence. YES!
Does 50? 100? 1000? YES YES YES!!!!
Statistically, if you flip a coin forever you are highly likely to get 1000 heads in a row at some point.

We dream however many times a night every time we sleep.  Chances are that something related to what we dream is gonna happen in real life.  And when that thing happens we are also more likely to remember the dream we had, or morph the dream we had to fit with what we believe.
By we I mean most people.

----------


## C-lion

^Makes more sense than the idea that everything in the universe happens randomly...

----------


## ptlove77

This girl I know worked at the video store by my house for a few years.I went 3 or 4 times a week to either rent or return.after a while we became pretty tight so id help her take out trash or bring her in an ice coffee from time to time.a part of me thinks we may have had some chemistry but I'm really not sure if it was just one sided..lol in any case she's an amazing women and really has a sweet genuine personality too..anyway over the last 6mnts she changed jobs so I don't see her anymore but iv had a couple dreams about her.1st time I dreamt of her it really touched my heart and within a day or two past her turning on my street..but the night before last I dreamt of her in a big way and in it we were like really close and yday I thaught alot about her cuz It kinda put her on my mind..well just ab an hour ago right around 5am I woke up out of nowhere craving an iced coffee..(strange in itself) so I got up and drove the 7-8 mins to get it and there she was in the drivethru line stopping on her way to her new job..so crazy..I said hi and wished her a merry Christmas and she was really happy to see me.this girl obviously have something in common that goes beyond this life not saying we're in love or anything but there's been a few things that have happen that kinda made me think that besides this..merry Christmas everyone and I hope you enjoy this post!

----------


## gab

_***Very old thread. Closed.***

@ptlove77 - feel free to start a new thread on this topic_

----------

